# JD 950 won't start "most" of the time



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

When it does start there are no problems. I think it is electrical since when I turn the key all I hear is a relay click, the starter doesn't even engage. I have removed and tested all the neutral safety switches with a meter and all seem to switch ok, I think I found only 2 as I have been battling this problem for about 2 years and I forget but it is getting worse. Sometimes I can't get it started until days later. I thought playing with the shifter helped but now I think it was coincidence. It would be easier if I had schematics but don't want to buy a manual. I have the basic manual but that is of no help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Have someone operate the starter key for you and see if that "relay" you hear clicking is the solenoid. If it is, then you have a bad connection to your starter or a bad starter. Check your battery and all the battery connections to make sure they are tight.

-Leon


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like battery or cables, Also make sure the ground is good between the engine and the frame.


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Leon _
> *Have someone operate the starter key for you and see if that "relay" you hear clicking is the solenoid. If it is, then you have a bad connection to your starter or a bad starter. Check your battery and all the battery connections to make sure they are tight.
> 
> -Leon *


I did not have someone last night to operate the key to find the location of the "clicking" for the solenoid, that and it was starting up every time.
I did take a good look and found the altenator and starter but I do not see any obvious box like a solenoid. Where is the soleinoid?


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *Sounds like battery or cables, Also make sure the ground is good between the engine and the frame. *


I wrote a long reply to you but I keep getting logged out when I submit so I am not writing it again, sorry. Bottom line is I checked both and they are good.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

On that machine the solenoid is part of the starter assembly. So if you can get the tractor to just click again, it should come from the starter.


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

So I have to replace the whole starter to replace the soleinoid?


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty much, yeah. If you can find a competent auto electric rebuilder perhaps he can fix just the problem. But I'm not thinking it's the solenoid, if it's clicking that generally means it's working. If the starter's not turning perhaps it needs brushes and a good cleaner...or maybe a replacement. 

-Leon


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

I decided to call my local John Deere dealer and get a price on a new starter since it appears the solenoid is part of the starter, $499 . Parts sent me to service but the guy had no more suggestions except he did offer to fax me the schematics so I can meter out the wiring before trying the starter. I think I will look into rebuilding it myself if I do decide I need to replace it.

$499 and it is REBUILT!!!!


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

They just came, really cool of them! He not only sent the schematics he sent diagrams of the wiring harnesses (early and late models just in case) as well as details how the starting system functions, types of problems (including mine) and detailed steps to troubleshoot. This stuff must be right from the manuals the service techs use. I already learned exactly what triggers the safety neutral switch on the transmission. It is not the gear shifter but the high/low shifter. No more fiddling around with the shifter to try and get it started.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Doh! I was going to say something about that but I assumed you were fiddling with the hi/lo shifter. Anyway, that was nice of them to come out. Probably the reason why John Deere is still in business.

-Leon


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Leon _
> *Doh! I was going to say something about that but I assumed you were fiddling with the hi/lo shifter. Anyway, that was nice of them to come out. Probably the reason why John Deere is still in business.
> 
> -Leon *


They didn't come out, the FAXES just CAME.  But sending what probably would have cost me $$ for free was cool too though.


----------

